# Homeland Series 3



## Maggot (Oct 6, 2013)

Starts tonight 9pm Channel 4



> Almost three months after America's 'Second 9/11', alleged Langley bomber Nick Brody remains at large.
> 
> Saul plots a risky counter-strike on the terrorists connected with the bombing, but his efforts to reinforce the CIA's position are threatened when Carrie becomes the focus of a hostile Senate investigation.
> 
> Meanwhile, humiliated and abandoned by the Marine Corps, the Brody family struggles to cope with Dana's destructive behaviour.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 6, 2013)

Looking forward to it; mainly because of Clare Danes, she's outstanding as Carrie.


----------



## Looby (Oct 6, 2013)

I was trying to remember earlier how it ended. I'd completely forgotten about the bomb!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 6, 2013)

It's alright, my interest has waned somewhat though.  I forgot most of the first two seasons.  I at first dismissed the overacting criticism of Danes but now I think there's a point to that.  The bit in the restaurant in the recent episode made me laugh and that definitely wasn't the point of it.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 6, 2013)

10 minutes to go . . .


----------



## sunny jim (Oct 6, 2013)

Cheers for the heads up peeps!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 6, 2013)

It's a meh so far!


----------



## MBV (Oct 6, 2013)

Wish I hadn't#t downloaded the leaked episode a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## madamv (Oct 6, 2013)

Good opener for me.  Can't put my finger on Sol.  Never have been able to decide if he's on the right side.  Looking forward to seeing where they go with this season.


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2013)

Saul n Clarrie are a good watch, but I couldnt give a toss about the Brody family


----------



## xslavearcx (Oct 6, 2013)

definately not going to fill the breaking bad hole for me. just logged onto netflix and am gonna give sons of anarchy another go...


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 6, 2013)

Got a feeling Carrie is gonna get on my tits this season.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 6, 2013)

I enjoyed it.  Is there a different guy playing Brody's son?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 6, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Got a feeling Carrie is gonna get on my tits this season.



Yeah me too. She hasn't really bothered me the other two seasons and I didn't notice the overacting but seriously, that bit in the restaurant was so funny!


----------



## madamv (Oct 7, 2013)

I guess they are trying to show her mania from being off the lithium but she does over egg the pudding somewhat


----------



## magneze (Oct 7, 2013)

Maggot said:


> I enjoyed it.  Is there a different guy playing Brody's son?


Yep, looked completely different to me.


----------



## innit (Oct 7, 2013)

Thought he'd just grown.


----------



## Epico (Oct 7, 2013)

It's the same lad AFAIK, just had a growth spurt.

The scenes with the brody family do slow it down, hope they're going somewhere with it.


----------



## Supine (Oct 13, 2013)

Brilliant tonight


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 13, 2013)

Still not enjoying it at all.  I'm only watching it in the hope that it improves...


----------



## belboid (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice and slow burning, much better than the last series so far.


----------



## magneze (Oct 14, 2013)

Somewhat shocked by the treatment of the new analyst.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 14, 2013)

Not really impressed with the first 2 episodes thus far, will DL the 3rd tonight - which sees the return of Brody - and hope it improves.

The ad/trailer before the season started looked super awesome...It's all been a bit one dimensional so far.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 21, 2013)

Good to see Brody back.  Do we know how he ended up in Venezuela, and being shot etc?


----------



## mack (Oct 21, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Good to see Brody back.  Do we know how he ended up in Venezuela, and being shot etc?



I believe Carrie has been helping him move around from country to country - it's been a bit slow so far - hopefully it'll start picking up again soon.


----------



## girasol (Oct 21, 2013)

This is from the DM, but it did make me laugh 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...FINALLY-turns-series--writes-JIM-SHELLEY.html


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 21, 2013)

To be fiar, season two went shit and season 3 is shitter... season 1 was Awesome!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2013)

That last ep was pretty woeful. Pointless romantic interest from a Token Young Woman, only one of several irritants.

What bothers me about this season is there seems to be no central hook to the plot - what's the thing that drives the action? It all seems to vague and woolly.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 21, 2013)

She loves him even though he's half shot to dead and a know teroist becuase he is AMERICAN FUCK YEAH!




TruXta said:


> That last ep was pretty woeful. Pointless romantic interest from a Token Young Woman, only one of several irritants.
> 
> What bothers me about this season is there seems to be no central hook to the plot - what's the thing that drives the action? It all seems to vague and woolly.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> She loves him even though he's half shot to dead and a know teroist becuase he is AMERICAN FUCK YEAH!


Paper fucking thin that plot-line.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 21, 2013)

They should have killed him off end of the first series and got some other people in it or something.


----------



## youngian (Oct 21, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> They should have killed him off end of the first series and got some other people in it or something.



That's a good suggestion and as a fan of the gripping first series I am disappointed with its development.

The whole Brody/Bin Laden scenario is absurd and as good as Damian Lewis is in the first series it was essentially plot driven like Spooks. The series is now being hampered by having to follow these characters through.

The shark jump moment for me was a couple of nights of Carrie's cod psychology turning Brody back into a good guy following his capture. Again Spooks was happy just to wipe characters out halfway through episodes and replace them with someone with different experiences in order to explore new plotlines.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2013)

Seems to me someone told the producers "we want more character development, more talking and shit".


----------



## mack (Oct 21, 2013)

Apparently there is some kind of plot twist going on in episode 4  (watching tonight) that has generated quite a few articles on the web today.


----------



## youngian (Oct 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Seems to me someone told the producers "we want more character development, more talking and shit".



Especially from Brody's whiny daughter and annoying wife who can't remember his first name.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 21, 2013)

mack said:


> Apparently there is some kind of plot twist going on in episode 4  (watching tonight) that has generated quite a few articles on the web today.


Fuck, now I'm going to have to watch it.


----------



## mack (Oct 21, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Fuck, now I'm going to have to watch it.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll watch it for as long as it's on now, but it hasn't been plausible nor interesting for a long time.

The latest twist is the classic double-cross runaround that's completely incongruent with the actual actions of the characters (if they were actually in said double-cross).


----------



## magneze (Oct 21, 2013)

It should have ended 5 minutes before the end of series one. That would have been perfect. Pretty shit now.


----------



## JimW (Oct 21, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> I...
> 
> The latest twist is the classic double-cross runaround that's completely incongruent with the actual actions of the characters (if they were actually in said double-cross).


Yep, various behaviours just don't fit with this. I don't mind the Brody family stuff too much but as has been said, would probably have been better to just ditch most of the characters and get a better plot in.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 21, 2013)

Watching it now, 39 mins in and really can't be fucked with it anymore....


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

Just watched it. Grim and dull.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 21, 2013)

Plot twist yay..... Still boring as fuck now,


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 21, 2013)

Just finished S3E4, yeah it has jumped the shark and is fast becoming the next  Lost.


----------



## mack (Oct 21, 2013)

Ep4 - bit of a shit twist!

Had to fast forward the Brodie kids storyline - shaved about 12 minutes of the episode!


----------



## Silva (Oct 21, 2013)

I only saw most of S1, but I guess that's what happens when the main writer dies in a series that would suffer decay from the start.


----------



## mack (Oct 22, 2013)

The 29-minute tale, entitled Phantom Pain, depicts the fugitive Brody's journey to the menacing Tower of David in Venezuela.

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/audio/2013/oct/22/homeland-audio-phantom-pain-damian-lewis

http://www.audible.co.uk/pd/Film-Radio-TV/Homeland-Phantom-Pain-Audiobook/B00FPQW8LI?

don't have the time or the inclination to listen to this - someone else do it - and report back!


----------



## cyprusclean (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like it's going to be another "24"

I wonder if we'll get the explanation of how Brody got from northern Canada to South America,  How convenient there was a mosque nearby.


----------



## astral (Oct 22, 2013)

mack said:


> don't have the time or the inclination to listen to this - someone else do it - and report back!



*straps on headphones*  I'll take one for the team.  It might ease the pain of my system audit.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll give it a go if anyone has it downloadable (and without registration)?


----------



## belboid (Oct 22, 2013)

its free, and audible is a amazon company, so you probly already have a log in


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 22, 2013)

But I have to dl Audible software. Not the biggest off asks but not in the mood just yet for all that!


----------



## astral (Oct 22, 2013)

I wouldn't bother, it's not really worth hassle.

There's a lot of Brody being all introspective and whinging about how much he loves Carrie and how the time he spent with her at the cabin was the best time of his life.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 22, 2013)

So construction of Brody's tower block stopped because 'the economy went to hell' eh? IIRC Venzuela was one of the few countries whose economies made it through the recent global clusterfuck relatively unscathed 

But then until watching that episode I'd rather thought that Venezuela was a progressive and enlightened sort of place which, despite being in a region decimated by decades of murderous US (and specifically CIA) activities, has made great strides in improving quality of life and creating a sense of hope and unity among the people and nations of South America. Clearly I was wrong, and the whole country is actually just a festering storage facility for gangsters, junkies and paedophiles. Thanks for the heads up, oh marvellous Homeland writing staff.


----------



## magneze (Oct 27, 2013)

Bit 'Dallas' that, wasn't it...


----------



## revol68 (Oct 28, 2013)

Finished the 3rd episode and pretty much can't be arsed anymore, the Brody in the tower block just made me bored, the paedophile guy, yawn, the caring beautiful "nurse", yawn. It's just balls.


----------



## xslavearcx (Oct 28, 2013)

one of the most overatted tv shows from its inception IMO


----------



## youngian (Nov 4, 2013)

Lets hope the Iranians haven't read the Spy that came in from the Cold, where Saul and Carrie nicked their plan from. Although thankfully Alec Leamus was spared the gushing compliments; "you're amazing Carrie" etc.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2013)

Going from meh to bleh. I don't really know what they're trying to achieve story-wise in this season and I suspect neither do the writers/producers. Probably won't bother with the rest of it.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 4, 2013)

why did i even watch this week?

was playing on my ipad all the way through it.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 4, 2013)

mack said:


> Had to fast forward the Brodie kids storyline - shaved about 12 minutes of the episode!


 
I wish I had done this. The subplot about the daughter seems to be complete filler.


----------



## youngian (Nov 4, 2013)

There maybe one good series by editing S2 and S3 in half.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I wish I had done this. The subplot about the daughter seems to be complete filler.


she's got poor luck in men, her last boyfriend killed a woman he ran down, the one she's just left killed his brother and tried to claim it was suicide. i can see a pattern developing.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2013)

Who gives a flying fuck about Brody's daughter and if the show goes any slower it's going to freeze completely. 

A shark has been jumped.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 5, 2013)

I suspect this isn't the last we've seen of the Brody girl - and I can't watch the mother without expecting to see her down a rodent "V" style.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 5, 2013)

Apparently there are 4 subplots in this season, all 3 episodes each, and everything will make sense by the end. 


Spoiler



What a nutjob with all the pregnancy tests! Is that just OCD mentalness?


----------



## mack (Nov 5, 2013)

It's getting slightly better - still fast forwarding any Brodie family scenes!

The thing with these "slow burning" episodes is that they're just not very interesting, compared with e.g Breaking Bad or currently Boardwalk Empire, they managed to make every episode pretty memorable.


----------



## mack (Nov 11, 2013)

No Brodie bunch in the latest episode at all - so much better for it. Nice to see a familiar detective as well


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 11, 2013)

The ep screened on ch 4 last night was okay, as good as this season has been.*  Although the best bits now are where it's at it's most 24-esque and there's some violence or the threat of torture. 

*which admittedly isn't saying much


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 12, 2013)

So ungripping, I just have it on in the background now hoping for something to happen.....


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 12, 2013)

The last episode (US screening schedule ) had me falling asleep


----------



## Epico (Nov 12, 2013)

Can't help feeling it'd move along faster if Carrie got hit by a bus Final Destination style.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2013)

Epico said:


> Can't help feeling it'd move along faster if Carrie got hit by a bus Final Destination style.


Dana is the one that should croak it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 12, 2013)

mack said:


> No Brodie bunch in the latest episode at all - so much better for it. Nice to see a familiar detective as well



He's a newspaper editor pretending to be a detective to get a scoop.


----------



## Supine (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks like Brodie wasn't available much for filming this season.

I'm enjoying it, but wish the main story from the first two seasons actually moved on in this one.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 13, 2013)

Episode 7 is probably the most entertaining of the whole series IMO. Feint praise!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 15, 2013)

Its picked up a bit..... but still boring.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 16, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> Apparently there are 4 subplots in this season, all 3 episodes each, and everything will make sense by the end.



That's not how telly is supposed to work. It's supposed to be entertaining, not incredibly dry but with hints of a payoff to come.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2013)

It has to be one of the worst new series of any show. Massive disappointment.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 16, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> That's not how telly is supposed to work. It's supposed to be entertaining, not incredibly dry but with hints of a payoff to come.


Agreed. They really need to pull something out of the bag and soon. The brutal slaying of the Brody family would be a start.

I see season 4 has been commissioned


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 16, 2013)

editor said:


> It has to be one of the worst new series of any show. Massive disappointment.



They painted themselves into a corner with the ending of series 2. I thought when I saw it, they're gonna have to write something pretty compelling to save the show after that.

They didn't.


----------



## madamv (Nov 17, 2013)

I enjoyed tonight's ep very much.  Gripping and interwoven. Really looking forward to next week's ep now.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 18, 2013)

madamv said:


> I enjoyed tonight's ep very much.  Gripping and interwoven. Really looking forward to next week's ep now.


Yes, this weeks one was much better. No Brodie bunch, and the bit where Saul locked that guy in the office made me laugh.


----------



## madamv (Nov 18, 2013)

Me too .  I think I'm just relieved that Saul isn't a baddun....


----------



## Supine (Nov 18, 2013)

They should have shown broody in his cell each week rather than have a standalone episode which featured him but doesnt fit with the rest of the series.


----------



## Supine (Nov 18, 2013)

madamv said:


> Me too .  I think I'm just relieved that Saul isn't a baddun....



Yet


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank fuck for no Dana Brody/whatever her name is now. And some actual plot(ting)! Still by far the worst season so far.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 18, 2013)

Just watched episode 8 and the show almost feels like its old self again. 



Spoiler



I reckon Adal is gonna turn out to be working for the bad guys, which is why he allowed the bomber to be killed.


----------



## magneze (Nov 19, 2013)

Episode 7 on Sunday was a good one again, first one of the series really. Nice to see, but too sporadic.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 24, 2013)

boring


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 27, 2013)

Fairly vast improvement this week I reckon, if anyone is still watching it.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 27, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> Fairly vast improvement this week I reckon, if anyone is still watching it.



yeah I am still just about watching it and it was worthwhile this time.

I guess this is _almost_ like supporting a generally not very good football team?


----------



## youngian (Dec 8, 2013)

Outside of a few CIA operatives, Brodie is the world's most wanted terrorist and he's running around jogging and visiting his daughter! Good to see Damian Lewis back though even if I don't really care what's going on anymore, just mildly curious to see how it pans out.


----------



## magneze (Dec 9, 2013)

youngian said:


> I don't really care what's going on anymore, just mildly curious to see how it pans out.


Yeah, that's about where I am too. Mild curiosity. Must be nearing the end of the series now.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 9, 2013)

It became a bit dated as soon as the US and Iran became mates again in the real world. And Saul really is shit. Why isn't that deadly assassin going to meet Carrie? Whoops, didn't realise his ex-wife lived just round the corner. Too late, he's slashed her head off with a broken bottle. Great planning Saul.


----------



## youngian (Dec 9, 2013)

And this stuff about Iran getting mixed up in Al-Quaeda bomb plots is ludicrous axis of evil nonsense anyway.


----------



## magneze (Dec 9, 2013)

Prediction:

Two of Claire Danes, Damian Lewis & Mandy Patinkin will say they're not doing another series. They'll do another series. It'll be shit and on Sky or Channel 5.


----------



## mack (Dec 9, 2013)

magneze said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Two of Claire Danes, Damian Lewis & Mandy Patinkin will say they're not doing another series. They'll do another series. It'll be shit and on Sky or Channel 5.



I believe the studios make casts sign up for multiple seasons now - I think I read somewhere they had signed up the main two for 7 seasons - doubt they'll squeeze more than one more out of this story.


----------



## belboid (Dec 9, 2013)

mack said:


> I believe the studios make casts sign up for multiple seasons now - I think I read somewhere they had signed up the main two for 7 seasons - doubt they'll squeeze more than one more out of this story.


I think it was five. Danes and Lewis were signed up for (however long it is) before they'd even developed the plot


----------



## Supine (Dec 9, 2013)

Think they've lost the plot.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 10, 2013)

just went to stick ep 11 on, then i noticed i had not seen ep 10, that's how into it i am......


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 14, 2013)

Homeland S03E12 720p WEBRip x264-KYR

ohhhh


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 15, 2013)

well ama wait a few days to talk about it........


----------



## unrepentant85 (Dec 15, 2013)

Just finished. Is there still enough people watching it here to care if its spoken about?


----------



## madamv (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes! 

What ep is on tv later?


----------



## unrepentant85 (Dec 15, 2013)

Its episode 11. I will keep schtum


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 15, 2013)

Spoiler



Well it's clear some people wanted nothing to do with the next season if there even is one, Brodie should have died season 1 if you ask me, this went from the best show in ages to the worst pile of stinking shit on TV


----------



## unrepentant85 (Dec 15, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's clear some people wanted nothing to do with the next season if there even is one, Brodie should have died season 1 if you ask me, this went from the best show in ages to the worst pile of stinking shit on TV





Spoiler



The only saving grace season 4 will have is no Brody family! But im not sure I cant be arsed watching Carrie deal with PND and nappy changing.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 15, 2013)

So without spoiling it, is tonight's episode worth watching then?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 15, 2013)

there was one good scene in the final.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah last night's had some good action. Still ludicrous, mind.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

Half watched last night's ep, didn't see the last one. I've totally gone off this now.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 16, 2013)

That must be the most lacklustre over-padded seasonal finale ever, had I been the receptionist I know where I would've shoved that marker pen.


----------



## Supine (Dec 16, 2013)

The whole season was a mess of a story. RIP Homeland


----------



## JimW (Dec 16, 2013)

Well,at least they didn't leave _us_ hanging...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 16, 2013)

Christ knows what they're gonna do with season 4 now. 



Spoiler



Looks like Mandy Patinkin will be out of the show as well. He was about the only thing that made that last series worth watching


----------



## unrepentant85 (Dec 16, 2013)

Claire Danes was quoted over the weekend saying she would like a break from her character.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 19, 2013)

I think Episodes 9-11 were probably the bests its ever been. Though not a particularly endearing finale.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 19, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> Claire Danes was quoted over the weekend saying she would like a break from her character.


Yes please -


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Dec 19, 2013)

They should make Peter Quinn the lead role.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 19, 2013)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> They should make Peter Quinn the lead role.


Did he keep his trousers on this season?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Dec 19, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Did he keep his trousers on this season?



Unfortunately.   But we got two separate episodes with his shirt off.   One of them was a shower scene too.


----------



## belboid (Dec 24, 2013)

just seen the end.  Hopefully it will be the end. But I expect to see it somehow overturned in nine months time.

Shame they had to follow that ending with half an hour of tedious crap about her baby.  Sorry, but I just dont care


----------



## free spirit (Dec 24, 2013)

load of shite that.

they spend all series getting to the point where they've got their asset in Iranian intelligence, then Carrie gives the entire game away within seconds of being arrested by blurting his name out, but apparently none of the Iranians thought that a bit odd.

as once of many stupid parts of the 'plot'.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 24, 2013)

free spirit said:


> load of shite that.
> 
> they spend all series getting to the point where they've got their asset in Iranian intelligence, then Carrie gives the entire game away within seconds of being arrested by blurting his name out, but apparently none of the Iranians thought that a bit odd.
> 
> as once of many stupid parts of the 'plot'.



Not to mention the hanging scene when the Iranians didn't bat an eyelid at the crazy CIA lady shouting out Brody's name.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2013)

And then at the end Carrie is all friendly with senator whatsisface, even though he sold Brody out to the Iranians.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2013)

I can imagine that if I was Iranian I would not think much of those last two episodes. 

Oh look, a man who killed some people we don't like! Let's jump up and down and bang on things and shout!

Oh look, there's that same guy again only now he's being hanged! We should demonstrate the profound existential unease brought on by the level of cognitive dissonance our state and its media apparatus creates with these contradictory proclamations by jumping up and down, banging on things and shouting.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 24, 2013)

The only way this can be saved is for Vecchio to recommend a former colleague to join him in the CIA, an ex mountie...


----------



## free spirit (Dec 24, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Not to mention the hanging scene when the Iranians didn't bat an eyelid at the crazy CIA lady shouting out Brody's name.


there was so much wrong I doubt I'll bother with the next series if there is one.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 25, 2013)

Does anyone know where Mina and Saul were at the beginning eating breakfast?

It looks beautiful there.


----------



## cybertect (Dec 26, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Does anyone know where Mina and Saul were at the beginning eating breakfast?
> 
> It looks beautiful there.



Santorini? Somewhere like that.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 26, 2013)

I thought it was all great.  Apparently a fourth series has been commissioned. I don't see where it can go now though, since Brody is dead.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 27, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> I thought it was all great.  Apparently a fourth series has been commissioned. I don't see where it can go now though, since Brody is dead.



New series, opening scene. Carrie opens her eyes and is lying in bed. She hears the shower running in the adjoining room and glimpses a shock of ginger hair and a deeply scarred, freckly back through the steam...


----------



## cybertect (Dec 27, 2013)

I was wondering if they left it open to the possibility that Brody was not dead, given the slightly unusual method of hanging him from a mobile crane rather than using a drop.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 27, 2013)

cybertect said:


> I was wondering if they left it open to the possibility that Brody was not dead, given the slightly unusual method of hanging him from a mobile crane rather than using a drop.



If so that would be the shittest thing ever.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 27, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> If so that would be the shittest thing ever.



So just like the end of the last two seasons before then you mean?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2013)

cybertect said:


> I was wondering if they left it open to the possibility that Brody was not dead, given the slightly unusual method of hanging him from a mobile crane rather than using a drop.



It's not an uncommon method of execution in Iran although the public crane hoist is usually reserved for crimes considered to "outrage public decency" ..... like homosexuality. 

Classy eh?


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 27, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> I thought it was all great.  Apparently a fourth series has been commissioned. I don't see where it can go now though, since Brody is dead.



I definitely think it has legs of being a decent CIA espionagathon but with the focus heavily on the internal politics (and in that sense it was good to clear themselves of of being centered around Brody, who felt like he was in it for at least 1 season longer than he wanted). But without Saul its nothing.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I read that Saul is coming back.   Dana, her silent brother and their mum aren't returning thank god.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 27, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Not to mention the hanging scene when the Iranians didn't bat an eyelid at the crazy CIA lady shouting out Brody's name.


How would they know she was a "CIA lady"?  They didn't.  She was just some random off the street to them.


SpookyFrank said:


> I can imagine that if I was Iranian I would not think much of those last two episodes.
> 
> Oh look, a man who killed some people we don't like! Let's jump up and down and bang on things and shout!
> 
> Oh look, there's that same guy again only now he's being hanged! We should demonstrate the profound existential unease brought on by the level of cognitive dissonance our state and its media apparatus creates with these contradictory proclamations by jumping up and down, banging on things and shouting.


I don' see how it's contradictory? They first celebrations where because he was the "Langley bomber", and the second were because the "American" who assassinated one of their top people was being executed. Who said they were even the same group of people?


----------



## belboid (Jul 14, 2014)

filming seems to be well underway for the fourth series. It seems Brody is still dead, and bloody Dana wont be coming back, hurrah.

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2014-07-14/homeland-series-4-what-do-we-know-so-far


----------



## colacubes (Oct 12, 2014)

New series starts in 10 mins on C4.  Not been a massive fanfare this time really - I genuinely only realised 20 mins ago when I looked at the TV guide


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 12, 2014)

colacubes said:


> New series starts in 10 mins on C4.  Not been a massive fanfare this time really - I genuinely only realised 20 mins ago when I looked at the TV guide


I've only just found out by coming on just now and reading your post!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 12, 2014)

First time I've ever watched this programme...I assume, based upon it's reputation, that it's normally better than that?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 12, 2014)

Check the other thread called homeland... Some posts in there about it all


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2014)

belboid said:


> filming seems to be well underway for the fourth series. It seems Brody is still dead, and bloody Dana wont be coming back, hurrah.
> 
> http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2014-07-14/homeland-series-4-what-do-we-know-so-far


from the evidence of tonight filming has advanced quite a bit


----------



## Looby (Oct 12, 2014)

Tbh, trying to get into something on season 4 is never going to be that successful is it?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 12, 2014)

brogdale said:


> First time I've ever watched this programme...I assume, based upon it's reputation, that it's normally better than that?



Season 1 - great
Season 2 - good
Season 3 - shit (gave up maybe 2/3 of the way through, though)
Season 4 - be fucked if I can be bothered watching

TBH, it's a 1 season show.  All the 'ideas' are in season 1.  After that, they were basically trying to stretch it out.


----------



## Looby (Oct 12, 2014)

I watched the last episode of season 3 today to catch up and it did make me want to watch it again. We've just started tonight's episode.


----------



## madamv (Oct 12, 2014)

Ooh I'll do that too otherwise I'll just be very confused!


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 12, 2014)

We watched tonight's episode but I usually can't remember what happened after a week so I think I'll stick this on series record and watch it in 2 or 3 hour chunks. It's also easier to bail out of if it's shit.


----------



## Looby (Oct 12, 2014)

madamv said:


> Ooh I'll do that too otherwise I'll just be very confused!



Well worth it, I couldn't remember how it ended. It was on at silly o'clock this morning but is probably on catch up.


----------



## laptop (Oct 15, 2015)

Maybe should have its own thread?



> Artists hired by the makers of the US show Homeland to write graffiti on one of its sets in Berlin say they wrote messages criticising the show's alleged stereotypes of Arabs and Muslims.
> 
> The artists wrote graffiti reading "Homeland is racist" and "Homeland is rubbish", among others.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 18, 2015)

Channel 4 announcer's snide quip about that was good. So, has Saul's dead drop been compromised or has he finally had enough of Carrie?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 18, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Channel 4 announcer's snide quip about that was good. So, has Saul's dead drop been compromised or has he finally had enough of Carrie?





Spoiler



Saul's never gonna do her in is he? Nor would he think Quinn would actually do it. Mischief is clearly afoot.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 18, 2015)

Not clicking that, the Sepps are a week ahead AFAIK.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 19, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Channel 4 announcer's snide quip about that was good. So, has Saul's dead drop been compromised or has he finally had enough of Carrie?



Funny how he had to spell out M-A-T-H-I-S-O before he realised who it was. Maybe he was secretly hoping to blow Johnny Mathis's brains out.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Feb 13, 2017)

On the latest season of this. 

Homeland has been increasingly awful season by season, watchable acting but really daft scripts. 

Season 6 is picking up a bit. The third episode was actually quite good. The Curse of Carey laying waste to her friends and lovers is still in evidence but it's back on US soil and a bit more steady on its feet. Uber CIA hitman Quinn damaged by nerve gas and PTSD has actually become a fleshed out character. Carey hasn't yet turned into to the gurning off meds basket case that wasn't really a plausible even by CIA station chief standards. Saul can spot a lying Iranian ay 12,000 meters but, shock horror, may be having doubts about the Israelis. It's even slightly critical of locking up any Muslim who the FBI entrap into saying nasty things about America online.

It would have been nice if they'd guessed it right and the Whitehouse was full of Islamophobic loons with a hard-on for turning the US into Putin's Russia and itching for a war with the Iranians but that would probably have just been way too implausible,


----------

